# Ipod Nano Watch



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

David Pogue, a tech columnist for the New York Times, wrote recently about using the iPod Nano as a wristwatch. He pointed out that it comes with 16 animated â€œwatch facesâ€ and that a variety of watchbands are available for it.

But a reader let him know that care should be taken when using the Nano as a watch:

â€œCareful with that recommendation to give or use a watch band with a 6th-gen iPod Nano. My Nano/strap was my favorite watch ever until the Nano twice developed water-damage problems.

Per its standard policy, Apple wouldnâ€™t cover the damage the second time it happened despite the fact that they are generous with me on virtually anything else. When I pointed out that the most contact the product had with water occurred when I washed my hands, even when I used rubber plugs for the audio and data connectors (readily findable online), they said the screen wasnâ€™t watertight. Since this was the second occurrence, I acquiesced.

But later I thought: if thatâ€™s the case, what is Apple doing advertising its watch faces? Can you imagine telling people to use a watch and then telling them that, due to the watchâ€™s design, washing their hands while the watch is on is unpardonable?â€

Pogue modified his recommendation accordingly: "Let the hand-washer beware."

Here's a photo of the Nano as a watch, taken from Pogue's blog at the New York Times digital edition.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Errr! - why would you want to? (use an Ipod as a watch - whatever an ipod is) - compromises rarely really work out well









A watch is a watch, an Ipod nano is what it is - and should really only be used for that task - again, whatever that task actually is


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mel said:


> Errr! - why would you want to? (use an Ipod as a watch - whatever an ipod is) - compromises rarely really work out well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just wondering where the coal goes to make it work Mel. 

I was cosidering trying my 6th gen as a watch. Must check out the straps online.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

I bought a basic strap just to try mine out as a watch. I've used it on holiday when I've also wanted an mp3 player while cooking slowly on the sunbeds. Don't tend to go in the pool so water is not really an issue for me. The display can be a little hard to read in really bright sunshine but I've found it useful and will use it again. I've been in the IT industry 30+ years and I still find it hard to believe that they've managed to cram all that functionality into such a small device.

BTW I like the case in the photo - any idea who makes them?


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

spaceslug said:


> BTW I like the case in the photo - any idea who makes them?


I also liked the look of the strap but I think they are generic.

Run the search 'ipod nano aluminum strap' on an auction site & you will find them.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

FuriousPig said:


> spaceslug said:
> 
> 
> > BTW I like the case in the photo - any idea who makes them?
> ...


Thanks for that - I'll have a look. The strap I have is VERY basic.

I'm greatful for this post as I had't realised that there were new "watch" faces for the Nano to try out. Kind of wish I hadn't now as I'm getting shed loads of errors and it's not synching properly. Will have to look at it properly after Christmas.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Fixed it! Googled and sorted at 0530 on Christmas Day morning. How sad/geeky is that? :read:

Really like the new watch faces...... think I'll be using this a lot more if I can find that aluminium strap.


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

I really like this idea , if they could be a bit more splash proof that would be ideal


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

There is a website called kickstarter that allows developers of basically anything ( gadgets, plays, film, bands) to pitch their products. Basically if you like the idea you can pledge a donation for the developer to develop the product in to a full working retail product.

Here is you Nano watch thing. They originaly asked for $15,000 but got $942,578 from over 13,000 pledges.

Heres the link to the project on kickstarter.

If you type in the word watch in to the search engine, you get all the watch projects that are on going. Quite an interesting site.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very interesting indeed, maybe I should put a watch on there for funding ?


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Roy said:


> Very interesting indeed, maybe I should put a watch on there for funding ?


It is only available in the US for now, but there are ways around things. Projects have been done in Manchester, Liverpool, London etc etc, so it can be done. I would back one of your watches :thumbup:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

That is really not my cuppa tea...

...but each to their own.

Dec


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

From David Pogue's column in this past Thursday's New York Times (January 26), I learned that the watch band for the iPod Nano (6th and 7th generation) described in my original post is available in the online Apple store, UK as well as US. It is called the TikTok. Here are the links:

US: http://store.apple.com/us/product/H5087ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3NQ

UK: http://store.apple.com/uk/product/H6100ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3NQ

Both stores also list a similar and cheaper watch band, the iWatch Q Series, in the section for iPod accessories.


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

retro72 said:


> There is a website called kickstarter that allows developers of basically anything ( gadgets, plays, film, bands) to pitch their products. Basically if you like the idea you can pledge a donation for the developer to develop the product in to a full working retail product.
> 
> Here is you Nano watch thing. They originaly asked for $15,000 but got $942,578 from over 13,000 pledges.
> 
> ...


I got one, i'll post some pics tomorrow!


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Here you are, rubbish pic's I'll grant you and it looks a bit big for everyones taste but with the soft rubber strap it is quite comfy on the wrist.

There are some great watch faces on the nano7 like modern digital, nixie tube type thingys and some other great faces. You have to press the "wake" buttoon to see the time which is not a problem for a LED owner like me- I'm used to it!

And you have to be careful with the water splash thing too. I have to remember to take it off even to wash my hands.

Apart from that, great so far!!


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

One small step for man, one giant leap for watch kind :thumbup:

It looks like this is going to be the next big thing in techno circles. Dedicated Android watch out in Italy.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

stradacab said:


> Here you are, rubbish pic's I'll grant you and it looks a bit big for everyones taste but with the soft rubber strap it is quite comfy on the wrist.
> 
> There are some great watch faces on the nano7 like modern digital, nixie tube type thingys and some other great faces. You have to press the "wake" buttoon to see the time which is not a problem for a LED owner like me- I'm used to it!
> 
> ...


Which make/model case is that? It looks different to the Luna Tiks I've seen.....


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

The Paradox mentioned earlier in the thread. It was on this forum that I initially saw the kit when they were funding it on kickstarter (cant remebmer who posted it but he cost me nearly 200 quid with the ipod too!)

Soposed to be a better and more complete solution to the watch/ iPod thing as it encomapsses the device instead of a frame over it. I have not compared it to the Luna-Tik however so I'm not casting aspersions you understand.

If you google "All Geek Everything" that will find Kunal's website where they are for sale. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Saw one of these in the flesh on a scary looking guy last week.

It looked much better than I'd imagined, but deffo not for me. I'm not a fan of crApple anyway.

Dec


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

stradacab said:


> The Paradox mentioned earlier in the thread. It was on this forum that I initially saw the kit when they were funding it on kickstarter (cant remebmer who posted it but he cost me nearly 200 quid with the ipod too!)
> 
> Soposed to be a better and more complete solution to the watch/ iPod thing as it encomapsses the device instead of a frame over it. I have not compared it to the Luna-Tik however so I'm not casting aspersions you understand.
> 
> If you google "All Geek Everything" that will find Kunal's website where they are for sale. Let me know what you think!


Had a quick look - it looks alright but there are very few photos on the site and only face head-on shots. Your pics are actually more informative, but I'd like to see side and rear views too to understand whether you can connect headphones or charge the Nano while it's in the case (you can with the Luna Tik).

Definately going to get one or the other of these.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Doh! Just realised that there's a video on there that shows you how it works. :wallbash:


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

i too really like the idea of it and its functionality but a shame about the water tight part, i might just buy a bigger strap and wear it further up your arm to solve the problem


----------

